# Best Eyelash Curler



## Makeup-aholic (Aug 13, 2007)

What eyelash curler do you think is the BEST ?

Right now I'm in love with the Shu Uerma curler.


----------



## Dreama (Aug 13, 2007)

I bought an eye lash curler a few months ago from WalMart and love it!


----------



## winnipb (Aug 13, 2007)

I am looking for a good one as well. Tell me more about Shu Uerma where can I find it. Have you ever used a heated eyelash curler?


----------



## asglittersfall (Aug 13, 2007)

I love the shu curler it's great! I had one awhile back and got a new one it's the only one i wil ever use.It curls your lashes the first time. It looks like any basic curler but it works os much better. I even got one of my coworkers using it.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 13, 2007)

I use MAC's eyelash curler. I have no problems with it. Usually I heat it up with my blow dryer a little bit to get some extra hold.


----------



## beautynista (Aug 13, 2007)

I've only tried two, one of which is Shu and it is lovely!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Aug 13, 2007)

i really like Shiseido


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 13, 2007)

Shu Uemura and then the Mally Beauty "Get the Last Lash" Curler


----------



## togal (Aug 13, 2007)

Shiseido. All my lashes fit perfectly and it provides the perfect curl.


----------



## Pat01 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have the Shu, but may check out the Malley, I have had my Shu, and got another one because I love it, but they don't sell refills and you have to get a new one every few years, so that is one drawback


----------



## SarahStarFlower (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm Korean, and I worship the Shiseido eyelash curler!


----------



## togal (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Pat01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have the Shu, but may check out the Malley, I have had my Shu, and got another one because I love it, but they don't sell refills and you have to get a new one every few years, so that is one drawback I remember someone saying that that the refills from EOB (Essence of Beauty) fit the Shu curler. It would really suck if you had to spend more $$ to buy a new curler.


----------



## angellove (Aug 13, 2007)

love love love the shu.. but the shiseido's one is not bad too


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 13, 2007)

Love my Shiseido, but really want to try the Shu Uemura as it seems to be an almost cult-favorite.


----------



## princessmich (Aug 13, 2007)

I got a cheapy one from the drugstore and it seems to be working just fine.


----------



## korina981 (Aug 13, 2007)

Shiseido. it's perfect


----------



## ivette (Aug 13, 2007)

shu uemura

love it


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *togal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I remember someone saying that that the refills from EOB (Essence of Beauty) fit the Shu curler. It would really suck if you had to spend more $$ to buy a new curler. That would be me... I had bought them for the curler I had then, and they didn't fit. So, we tried them in Jennifer's Shu, and it worked


----------



## chinadoll (Aug 14, 2007)

I heard Shu Uemura


----------



## mayyami (Aug 14, 2007)

Shu Uemura .... when i swaped from my other one, i was sooo surprised and happy with the extra lift it gave!


----------



## cocochanel_nyc (Aug 14, 2007)

Kevyn Aucoin... I prefer it to Shu.


----------



## crazypretty (Aug 14, 2007)

Where can you buy a Shu??


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princessmich* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got a cheapy one from the drugstore and it seems to be working just fine. Yeah me too. I usually don't curl my lashes, but when I do I use a curler with the foam-like cushion inside them, they're usually better.


----------



## Elithraniel (Aug 14, 2007)

Can anyone recommend an eyelash curler for small eyes?

I have a very small face and set of eyes that just get pinched everytime I use a curler. The curler I have is a cheap drugstore brand but looking at the Shu Uemura and others mentioned here, they all have the same basic mechanisms as the cheap one so I'm not sure about shelling out nearly twenty bucks for a curler that will probably do the same thing.

Thanks!


----------



## Leza1121 (Aug 14, 2007)

Originally Posted by *togal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I remember someone saying that that the refills from EOB (Essence of Beauty) fit the Shu curler. It would really suck if you had to spend more $$ to buy a new curler. Hi,
Great tip for Shu.




The curler by Kevin Aucoin is also good.





Originally Posted by *crazypretty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where can you buy a Shu?? Hi,
Sephora sells the Shu eyelash curler.


----------



## Insensitive. (Aug 15, 2007)

Almost any eyelashe curler can be good if you heat it up lol.


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 15, 2007)

Shu and Shisedo are the top. I have used them both. I used Shu for about 6 years, and the last year I have had the Shisedo.
I would say the Shisedo nudges over Shu with the curl quality.


----------



## alliestella (Aug 15, 2007)

Shu Uemura for me too, and I'm going to buy Japonesque Spa Precision Eyelash curler for the little lashes of the outer corner of my eyes.

I have a question :

When do we have to change the refill of the curler?


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 15, 2007)

thanx for tha great tips girls!


----------



## Carol D. (Aug 15, 2007)

I just got the e.l.f. curler from drugstore.com for $.90, works great, couldn't believe it.

Carol


----------



## Leony (Aug 16, 2007)

I've only tried Shiseido, Kanebo and Shu and I like Shu the best.


----------



## gaylechua (Aug 25, 2007)

Another vote for Shu here. I also tried Shiseido's and loved it almost as much.


----------



## suzukigrrl (Aug 25, 2007)

The Shu and Shiseido curlers are nice, but I ended up going with a Kryolan curler. It was much less expensive.


----------



## Renee33 (Aug 25, 2007)

I love my Kevyn Aucoin curler!


----------



## sayasaya (Aug 25, 2007)

suqqu, love it~


----------



## ericsgoodie (Aug 27, 2007)

2nd the E.L.F. curler!


----------



## makeupartist2b (Aug 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MAC Lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I bought an eye lash curler a few months ago from WalMart and love it!



i agree with you, i get the same results out of the walmart one as i do a more expensive one. works for me =)


----------



## Hinna (Aug 27, 2007)

I adore the Shiseido curler. Perfection.

Originally Posted by *alliestella* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Shu Uemura for me too, and I'm going to buy Japonesque Spa Precision Eyelash curler for the little lashes of the outer corner of my eyes.
I have a question :

When do we have to change the refill of the curler?

Change the refill when the curler is no longer curling as it used to. The refill will harden over time - i change mine every three to four months. 
Also, i've been told the Shiseido refill fits the Shu curler.


----------



## Zoey (Aug 28, 2007)

I tried Shu,Shiseido and Tana, and i love SHiseido most, second Tana and last Shu. But i havent tried the new Shu i think is out now


----------



## pooks (Oct 5, 2007)

Shu Uemura. It's the only one I use and been using for years.


----------



## January (Oct 5, 2007)

I used to use Shu Uemura, but I switched to Shiseido this summer. I like it a lot better.


----------

